# Ipod Touch, PDF, filemagnet et autres...



## guiom2510 (2 Décembre 2008)

bonjour !

noel arrivant, je suis tres tenté par un ipodtouch ! outre ses fonctions multimedia, il pourrait m'etre utile dans mon boulot d'etudiant si je pouvais lire les pdf et autre power point. j'ai cherché un peu sur le forum, j'ai trouvé que l'on parlait bcp de filemagnet mais si j'ai bien compris c'est pour ceux qui ont un mac ? pour les miserables comme moi qui sont encore sous windows XP existe t'il une application equivalente ? et encore mieux une application ou il n'est pas necessaire detre connecté au wifi pour avoir acces aux documents (oui j'ai vu certains post ou l'ont racontait que l'on pouvait s'autoenvoyer des mails sur MAIL mais est ce que les mails se stockent directement sur l'ipod ou il faut une connection wifi sous la main ?)
MERCI pour tout !


----------



## nicolasf (2 Décembre 2008)

FileMagnet est disponible pour Windows ici. Tu trouveras sur iGeneration un comparatif de différentes solutions. Et regarde les commentaires de ce comparatif pour des solutions alternatives et sans fil.


----------

